# Light Blue Vicks Jars



## campdumpdigger (Nov 15, 2008)

Never saw one of these until I dug up a small broken one, which I tossed.  Then I found another broken one in an antique shop with an eight dollar price tag.  Next time out in the woods (my backyard!) I found a larger one intact!  The picture shows a light and a dark blue jar, searches on e-bay, google, this forum, etc. don't mention a light blue variety.  Anybody in the know?  Thanks!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm newish myself. Very cool color..i would say almost a light purple. I like! I'm sure someone with knowledge will be a long to help you out. Strange how we head to ebay to find info....hehe!! I've found a few items there that helped me out. Enjoy the forum. farmgal.


----------



## campdumpdigger (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome, Farmgal!  E-bay's almost like an encyclopedia and a museum all rolled into one, isn't it!  You all seem like very nice, friendly people.  I like yaz![]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Gigi, The light blue one was made sometime after 1973. In 1973 the government ordered all cobalt to be used in cancer treatment. Since the US doesn't produce much cobalt. The Congo produces most of the worlds supply but at that time was about to explode in to civil war. Vick's tryed using copper to get the light blue for a year or so and then went to plastic.


----------



## campdumpdigger (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you very much, Warren - not only does that tell me about the jar, but it puts a very specific date on my dump pile!  Considering this area, guess I shouldn't be that surprised about it being used so recently.  Other neighboring piles have stuff made out of that semi-rigid "p" stuff!  

 Where do you go to learn stuff like that?

 Gigi


----------

